# 2011 Cooper S joins the family



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

Kind of bitter sweet. I was on the fence about keeping my "06" MCSA with only 47K on the odo, new Yoko SDrive tires and no problems until I saw this. I'll admit I was never really a fan of the R56 but some of the face lifted "11" models hit the right chords. Not quite the raw experience of the supercharged R53, but definitely more refined.

Attached are photos prior to delivery, better photos to come.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new, Mini! I really like the British Racing Green but not sure I could ever get used to the lounge green interior. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

chicagofan00 said:


> Congrats on the new, Mini! I really like the British Racing Green but not sure I could ever get used to the lounge green interior. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


Thanks! The Lounge Green actually compliments the exterior IMHO. I'll get some better pics up after a thorough detail


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I love black over BRG!


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice Mini you have there!

Here are a couple of outdoor shots of mine using my Blackberry.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats. Looking good.....and greetings from Lake Worth


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice one. Very sporty lookin in BRG II.


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

*What happened to.....*

The temperature guage, I mean like honestly all we get is a "light" when temps are what too hot, or about to run hot,....? I dont wish to find out.

I've noticed a couple of things coming from an R53.

1) rear bumper cover not as rigid. ( i can press in with my hand) R53 rear bumper was solid.

2) Hatch hinges appear to be smaller

3) tons more insulation in the wheel wells of the R56

4) Suspension and steering much lighter on the R56

Overall I like the R56, however IMHO the R53 was/is much more visceral. I like the refinements, and I understand MINI's marketing to overflow the hardcore enthusiasts, but please don't take away my temperature guage

All good, , I'll get an ancillary guage pod from JCW or the aftermarket

I'm just ranting here... hell at least we still have a oil dip stick, my GT doesn't have one:tsk:


----------

